# Lump in white cloud minnow



## FancyFishy (Jan 16, 2017)

Hello! I have a white cloud minnow that has a large yellowish bump on his back (it's pretty much the same color as the rest of him). It was like that when I got him, I didn't notice until I got home. I put him in a gallon size plastic bag that's in the tank to keep him separate from the other fish in case he's contaegious. I did frequent partial water changes in the bag. It's been a couple of months now and the bump is still there unchanged and he seems happy. He eats just fine and tries to interact with the other fish. I'm afraid of introducing him to the tank and him giving my other fish a disease. I have a 75 gallon with 5 bosemani rainbows, 5 turquoise rainbows, 5 red rainbows, 3 Congo tetra and 2 white cloud minnows (not including "Lumpy"). I feel bad for the poor little guy but my other fish were expensive and I don't want to risk their lives. Help me!!! I did my best to get pics.


----------



## Sra5446 (Jan 17, 2021)

Mine have the same thing! I can’t find any diagnosis.


----------

